# Evening primrose oil success stories??



## dinosaur2010

Just going to get some epo capsules at asda. Just wondering how much I should take and I've heard a lot of people inserting them into their vagina rather than swallowing them- this scares me a little to be honest 
Can anyone share any success stories that they may have heard/ experienced? I also have raspberry leaf tea capsules but I've heard they are to make contractions effective rather than induce labour!


----------



## morganwhite7

No success yet, but I'm also interested to hear! I started taking them a few nights back (2,000 mg vaginally at night and sometimes orally too) and have had lots more pressure and contractions during the night! I hope it's moving things along..

I will be checked for dilation tomorrow, and have my 1st stretch/sweep next Tuesday. Will update tomorrow if I've dilated at all! :)


----------



## dinosaur2010

morganwhite7 said:


> No success yet, but I'm also interested to hear! I started taking them a few nights back (2,000 mg vaginally at night and sometimes orally too) and have had lots more pressure and contractions during the night! I hope it's moving things along..
> 
> I will be checked for dilation tomorrow, and have my 1st stretch/sweep next Tuesday. Will update tomorrow if I've dilated at all! :)

Do they just dissolve when you put them in? Do you do it before bed?


----------



## dinosaur2010

morganwhite7 said:


> No success yet, but I'm also interested to hear! I started taking them a few nights back (2,000 mg vaginally at night and sometimes orally too) and have had lots more pressure and contractions during the night! I hope it's moving things along..
> 
> I will be checked for dilation tomorrow, and have my 1st stretch/sweep next Tuesday. Will update tomorrow if I've dilated at all! :)

How come you are having the s&s so early? I don't think my midwife would do one at my appt tomo. Think she said nearer 39/40 weeks


----------



## morganwhite7

I am trying for VBAC with less than a year gap between pregnancies, so they won't let me go after 39 weeks. I'll be induced via foley bulb, bc they don't like to use hormones to induce a VBAC for risk of rupture. So they are willing to do whatever it takes (starting at 37 weeks) to help me go into labor on my own!

S&S at 37, 38, and 39 weeks and if nothing, I'll be induced via foley at 39+1!

And I read to poke a hole in them with a needle, so that's what I've been doing. Not sure if it makes a difference though. I was also worried they wouldn't dissolve and that I'd wake up to the capsules coming out, but nope they dissolved completely and not even any oil came out after! Just smelled like EPO for a day, which isn't pretty


----------



## m.knight

I was taking 2000mg a day for about 2 weeks before tommy came. Don't know if it made a difference to anything as he was 2 days Late and took 29 hours!! Was all natural though


----------



## mattison

I began using them at 35 weeks. I am now 41. I just inserted them up in my v and put a liner on because they sort of leak out. I do it right before bed, and I never pricked mine -- they start dissolving once inserted. 

I don't think they cause labor but are meant to make labor easier (from what I was told). Like, they tone up your uterus -- I think sort of how the tea works. I might be wrong though! Some ladies said it made contractions more effective and labor shorter. 

:flower:


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

With my second I inserted it every night not sure how much can't remember now but anyway I inserted it for a week and the night before I had her I inserted them the next morning hubby and I dtd and that sent me into labour , have been using ten a while now due to trying to avoid being induced and so far not much has happend but they are ment to be really helpful with your bits having to stretch and all that so if nothing else it could help the painful bit be a bit easier x


----------



## everdreaming

The purpose of EPO is more about the cervix than uterus, as inserting it vaginally it wont reach your uterus unless you're fully dilated!! It is supposed to have the same effect as prostaglandins to soften the cervix to ease the pain of dilation and make labour quicker. 

I insert 1g nightly and the capsule just dissolves. I pee so frequently most of it comes back out as I can't wait more than 30mins between wee trips :dohh: I wear a panty liner to try avoid soaking my knickers. It smells gross though :haha:

I've been taking it internally for a week and lost a couple hunks of mucus plug last night, hoping that means my cervix is softening for a S&S on friday :) from tomorrow going to start taking 1g orally in the morning too.


----------



## trit

I've put them in the bath and just started taking them orally, I went from high and closed to 2 cm dilated and more stretchy in 6 days. I've also used rlt but because I'm having BH I've stopped the tea, it caused cramps which are good to help prep things but I hurt too much to keep drinking it


----------



## Disneybaby26

^how much are you taking orally? I started 1000mg a few nights ago, I think I'm gonna start 2 a day tomorrow!


----------



## everdreaming

2g a day is the limit. I dont think any more would do you any extra good and it would be higher than ny recommended dose. So 2x 1000mg is perfect :) im doing 1g internal 1g oral just because I previously had horrendous headachew from it and want to avoid that happening again (I took epo orally for hormonal balance and whilst ttc to lengthen lp)


----------



## Mum_Of_Roodys

P.s I didn't mean ten in my first post I ment them lol auto correct on my phone is awful x


----------



## Brieanna

I have been doing both orally and vaginally. I have 500 mg ones that I use more often so less comes out at a time iykwim? 

Also, just to be extra safe I always wash hands really well and use a sterile needle to poke a hole when inserting.

Like Morgan, I am attempting a vbac and have to go into labor by a certain time. We'll see if it makes a difference!


----------



## MrsGreen

What does epo smell like exactly? Ive never inserted it, but I would like to have this baby sooner than 40 weeks because being induced scares me. I wasnt with my first and didnt need any interventions. Im worried if I am induced I wont be able to handle pain like I did the first time.


----------



## everdreaming

Just smell the packet. To me it smells a bit like fish food and hamsters :sick: can't believe I shove it up my precious foof :haha:


----------



## morganwhite7

EPO smells horrendous!! I've been taking it vaginally mostly, orally on the days I don't insert them. A little over 2,000 mg. Just a nasty fishy smell that lingers for a day or so afterwards.. Hubby is not fond and I don't blame him. But I'm doing what I have to!! Lol

I had contractions last Friday that dilated me from 0 to 100% effaced (said her head is right there!! I'm too scared to have a feel! Lol) and 2 cm!! But got sent home bc I never progressed past that. So I think EPO is doing it's job!!

Sweep this Thursday so we'll see what happens! :)


----------

